# Boric Acid & Termites



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, my house is barely one year old, but I'm already noticing signs of termite infestation. I noticed that every few days, that I was getting tiny grains of saw dust on my kitchen counter, and when I looked up at the bottom of my kitchen cabinets, I see tiny bore holes going into the board holding the cabinet onto the concrete wall. Right now it just seems to be one cabinet that is infected, so I'm hoping that if I jump on it quickly, that I can take care of it.

I've been reading that boric acid is the way to go, and I'm wondering where I can buy it? This morning I went to Handyman at Grandmall Mall but they didn't carry it there. Before I start driving everywhere, does anyone know which hardware stores might carry boric acid?


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I would be scared to see termites in a new house. A friend had this problem. She spent a lot of money for repairs. The contractor had treated the area before building, however, it didn't get checked for a couple of years. When she discovered it, a lot of damage had been done.
I would get help to contain the problem (if any), perhaps the maintenance could be DIY.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, my house is barely one year old, but I'm already noticing signs of termite infestation. I noticed that every few days, that I was getting tiny grains of saw dust on my kitchen counter, and when I looked up at the bottom of my kitchen cabinets, I see tiny bore holes going into the board holding the cabinet onto the concrete wall. Right now it just seems to be one cabinet that is infected, so I'm hoping that if I jump on it quickly, that I can take care of it.
> 
> I've been reading that boric acid is the way to go, and I'm wondering where I can buy it? This morning I went to Handyman at Grandmall Mall but they didn't carry it there. Before I start driving everywhere, does anyone know which hardware stores might carry boric acid?


I too have been searching for the Boric acid for treating ants. I have been to all of the major chain hardware stores in Subic and Pampanga (Ace, Home Depot, Wilcon). I asked one of my local contractors about it and he has referred me to one of the local non-chain hardware stores. I will scope them out tomorrow and let you know what I find.

When I renovated my kitchen last year, the contractor used specially treated plywood and painted with a hard epoxy paint to prevent this type of infestation. Apparently the infestation is inherent in the poorer quality plywood and pretty common. I can't remember what they use to treat the wood prior to paint.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Last year while I our house was being built, I hired a couple of extra guys to paint all of our plywood with a product called Solignum. Everyone I talked to said it was the greatest thing for stopping termites. However, I had to temporarily return back to the US during construction, and I think that a lot of our wood didn't get coated with Solignum. At anyrate, most of the house is made out of concrete, and really the only wood we have is the doors, cabinets, and the ceilings. I've been keeping an eye on other areas for signs of termite infestation, but so far I haven't seen any signs. I could replace the doors and cabinets, but the ceiling would be just about impossible to replace.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

You could try looking for welding flux powder. Just check that it is Borax based.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> Last year while I our house was being built, I hired a couple of extra guys to paint all of our plywood with a product called Solignum. Everyone I talked to said it was the greatest thing for stopping termites. However, I had to temporarily return back to the US during construction, and I think that a lot of our wood didn't get coated with Solignum. At anyrate, most of the house is made out of concrete, and really the only wood we have is the doors, cabinets, and the ceilings. I've been keeping an eye on other areas for signs of termite infestation, but so far I haven't seen any signs. I could replace the doors and cabinets, but the ceiling would be just about impossible to replace.


I think the Solignum is what I was told was the proper treatment.

I would suspect anything that was installed when you were gone. They will shortcut any chance they can and if you were not there for parts of it, you can bet that they shorted you.


----------



## George6020 (Apr 18, 2014)

Solignum is what I was told also, when I was building in Davao....it comes in Clear and Brown color. 
Here in Cebu, I am building now....almost all cement, but I will certainly keep an eye out for termites on any wood I have laying around too.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

[/ATTACH]I found two products today, which I think might take care of my problem, and I picked them both up at Handy Man, located at Park Mall in Cebu.

The first product is called, Terro Carpenter Ant & Termite Killer. which comes in a one pound aerosol can for 610 Pesos. Although it doesn't list boric acid in its active ingredients, it is the first product I've come across that specifically states that it will kill termites. Nearly all the other termite related products I've come across thus far describe themselves as a wood preservative used to prevent termite infestation, but this product clearly states that it will kill termites.

The second product is called, Terro Ant Killer, and it comes in a small 10 Oz liquid bottle for 250 Pesos. Although this product doesn't claim that it will kill termites, it does contain 5.4% borax, and it was fairly cheap.

I figure I'll try the spray first, and if that doesn't stop the problem, then I'll go with the liquid ant killer with borax.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well I prefer a professional exterminator. I would never try to do this on my own. I had a guy come by and exterminate for ants, termites and other vermin. He plugged the yard in several areas. Drilled holes in selected concrete areas dumped liquid. Have not had any issues so far. But most of our house is hallow block.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Well I prefer a professional exterminator. I would never try to do this on my own. I had a guy come by and exterminate for ants, termites and other vermin. He plugged the yard in several areas. Drilled holes in selected concrete areas dumped liquid. Have not had any issues so far. But most of our house is hallow block.


Do you happen to recall the name of the exterminator company that you used? I guess I will have to go with an exterminator if these poisons don't workout, but I've had terrible luck paying people to do work for me down here.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Maxx62 said:


> I found two products today, which I think might take care of my problem, and I picked them both up at Handy Man, located at Park Mall in Cebu.
> 
> The first product is called, Terro Carpenter Ant & Termite Killer. which comes in a one pound aerosol can for 610 Pesos. Although it doesn't list boric acid in its active ingredients, it is the first product I've come across that specifically states that it will kill termites. Nearly all the other termite related products I've come across thus far describe themselves as a wood preservative used to prevent termite infestation, but this product clearly states that it will kill termites.
> 
> ...


FWIW, Terro Ant Killer is my go to in the US. Clears them out in 2 days everytime.


----------



## Jay L (Jul 13, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> I've been reading that boric acid is the way to go, and I'm wondering where I can buy it? This morning I went to Handyman at Grandmall Mall but they didn't carry it there. Before I start driving everywhere, does anyone know which hardware stores might carry boric acid?


You can buy boric acid on small bags in alysons chemical. They're located at Araneta Ave, Quezon City. Just google it because i'm not allowed to post links yet.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Jay L said:


> You can buy boric acid on small bags in alysons chemical. They're located at Araneta Ave, Quezon City. Just google it because i'm not allowed to post links yet.


Thanks Jay, Do you know anyone in Cebu City that sells it? The termite killer I purchased seems to have worked, but I'd still like to know where I can buy boric acid in my area?


----------



## jabjab (Jun 6, 2016)

*bought some borax*



jon1 said:


> I too have been searching for the Boric acid for treating ants. I have been to all of the major chain hardware stores in Subic and Pampanga (Ace, Home Depot, Wilcon). I asked one of my local contractors about it and he has referred me to one of the local non-chain hardware stores. I will scope them out tomorrow and let you know what I find.
> 
> When I renovated my kitchen last year, the contractor used specially treated plywood and painted with a hard epoxy paint to prevent this type of infestation. Apparently the infestation is inherent in the poorer quality plywood and pretty common. I can't remember what they use to treat the wood prior to paint.


It is alpha borax brazing flux 80% Borax inside 60pesos a can at CAB hardware across the street from the circle going towards SM Mall on the South side of McArther Blvd. Across the street from McDonalds.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Borax is used for ants but I don't recall ever seeing that in our area or it's just to hard to find but I wonder if Borax is the same as those small packages sold locally or they call it "Whitener". Wonder if anyone knows, I'm really getting tired of the fire ants and those black ants.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Borax is used for ants but I don't recall ever seeing that in our area or it's just to hard to find but I wonder if Borax is the same as those small packages sold locally or they call it "Whitener". Wonder if anyone knows, I'm really getting tired of the fire ants and those black ants.


Have you tried your local building materials supplier, they are bound to sell welders flux.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Gary D said:


> Have you tried your local building materials supplier, they are bound to sell welders flux.


I asked all over for boric acid too. No one had any such thing, didn't even understand what it was I wanted. Tukaram suggested & recommended Welders Flux at a building supply place. Walked in and there it was just sitting there waiting to be purchased. Don't know if it is effective for termites. Next time I get in Handyman I will look for the Terro products. I am starting to notice the very fine wood dust under the wooden bed frame. Thanks for that info.

Fred


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

we had termites in one of our bayo Kubos( come from the wall between us and a neighbour) tell tale
signs were the long line of brown resin dirt from the hole in the wall and 8ft along to wall to the bayo Kubo out guy used a mixture of solignum in the bayo kuboand old engine oil on the wall ! worked a treat


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I mix the borax 50/50 with powdered sugar and mix into a paste with warm water. The idea is that they take it back to the nest and feed the queen. Since ants leave a pheromone trail wherever they go killing them on contact wont work. I have found that it takes a week or so for them to stop showing up to feed.


----------



## pauljensengot69 (Dec 28, 2021)

Maxx62 said:


> [/ATTACH]I found two products today, which I think might take care of my problem, and I picked them both up at Handy Man, located at Park Mall in Cebu.
> 
> The first product is called, Terro Carpenter Ant & Termite Killer. which comes in a one pound aerosol can for 610 Pesos. Although it doesn't list boric acid in its active ingredients, it is the first product I've come across that specifically states that it will kill termites. Nearly all the other termite related products I've come across thus far describe themselves as a wood preservative used to prevent termite infestation, but this product clearly states that it will kill termites.
> 
> ...


terro antkiller is also good


----------

